# Your fastest 2x2 BLD MEMO time.



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 23, 2007)

what's ur fastest time for 2x2 BLD only MEMO while still solving cube OBVIOUSLY. if not done yet than try now! im going to! lol ill post back in a few minutes


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 23, 2007)

lol i just tried a few times and got 8.01 sec. GRR really crappy but hey im tired lol


----------



## KConny (Nov 23, 2007)

Why is this in Video Gallery?


----------



## Pedro (Nov 23, 2007)

KConny said:


> Why is this in Video Gallery?



QIA...:confused:


----------



## Erik (Nov 23, 2007)

2/3 sec I gues..


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 26, 2007)

umm it's NOT in video gallery conny. i dont know what ur talking about... but yeah erik same here i KNOW i have gotten 2-3 sec memo but im not quite sure so meh idk lol.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 26, 2007)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> *umm it's NOT in video gallery conny*. i dont know what ur talking about... but yeah erik same here i KNOW i have gotten 2-3 sec memo but im not quite sure so meh idk lol.



but it was...


----------



## pjk (Nov 26, 2007)

I moved it out of the video gallery.


----------



## alexc (Nov 26, 2007)

My fastest 2x2 memo time was probably 10 seconds. (Not so good)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 26, 2007)

Time to memorize the cube or time to memorize the sequences needed to solve it?


----------



## pajodaep (Dec 8, 2007)

my fastest memo for 2x2 was 15secs i think...


----------

